# [SOLVED] high latency due to network and wireless adapters



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

Hi,

my latency values are extremely high, sometimes millions(!) of microseconds. THe problem is always solved by disconnecting the 11b/g wireless LAN adapter, or the Intel(R) Gigabit Network connection. However, I can't work without internet. Please, help !!!


----------



## Stephen Bowles (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

How far away is your system from your router? Try moving closer.

Is this a constant problem or does it periodically spike?


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Hello,

I'm very close to the router. But it happens even when I connect the LAN cable and don't use the wireless at all.
Sometimes it's periodical (a few spikes ~1per minute), but at times I don't see anything but red bars. Then I go to device manager, disable the wireless and network adapters, and re-enable them. It helps for some time.

After some googleing I found that this problem seems to be quite common for Windows 7. I'm thinking of moving back to XP. It's a shame, though.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Hi Parnisha1 and Welcome to TSF,

You shouldn't have to default back to an older operating system, we'll see what we can do about the issue! Are you sure that you're not connected to both the wireless and the wired network at the same time?

You say that it happens when you're not using the wireless, so does that mean your system is having lag-spikes generally? Or are the lag spikes just from internet usage?

Because if it's not from internet usage, it might be any of the driver being called that's causing it. You should visit your manufacturers website and download the latest driver for your network card.

Or you can see if it has any through Windows update:

Go to Start > Search > Type "devmgmt.msc" > Hit ENTER.
Right-click your network adapter > Properties.
Driver-tab > Press Update driver.
See if Windows update finds any.


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Hi,

I've updated all of my drivers, including the ones for the network card and wireless adapter.
The spikes happen:
1)when I'm using the wireless and not connected to LAN
2)when I'm connected to LAN, and turn the wireless off.
3)when I'm connected to LAN and wireless at the same time.

When I turn both wireless adapter and network card off (disable them in device manager), everything works wonderfully.
I've just looked at the latest latency data. My absolute maximum during the last 20 minutes was 1 995 816 443 microsecs. Almost 2 billions :sigh:


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

And what is the latency from? Playing any games? Browsing web pages?
Whole OS freezing?

We need to know exactly what your lag spikes affect, otherwise we can't proceed.


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

They happen during normal work. Web browsing, watching movies, listening to music, etc.
Latency affects any sounds or music. That's how I found out about bad latency in the first place.


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Don't know whether it's relevant, but I wasn't able to install one of the essential Windows update: Windows 7 SP1. The system gives me the following errors: Code 800705AA, 8007371C


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Your wifi encrypted?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Please go into the device manager again.
Go to the device > Properties.
Drivers-tab.

What date is the 'Driver date:' set to?
What network card are you using?

If you Disable the WLAN network connection (Network and sharing center > Manage network adapters) and only work on LAN, is that fine then?

Where are you seeing the latency check? And does the system freeze or just work slow?
Please also post your computer specification.

Also:

Try to boot into Safemode With networking (Press F8 during startup), and see if the problem persists there aswell.


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

when I try to renew the driver, system tells that I've got the latest version.
wireless adapter (11b/g): 04.06.2010
Network card: Intel(R) 82567LM Gigabit Network connection: 07.04.2010


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

yes, when I disable both of them, I don't get any latency problems. Disabling only one out of two usually helps, too.
My wifi is WEP-encypted.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Please try the other things I asked for aswell!

More than that, that is not the latest driver.
The latest driver is from 2011.08.08, and it's found here.


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Computer: Lenovo X200
System: Windows 7 Home Premium x32
processor:intel core duo CPU P8600, 2.4GHz
RAM: 3GB

I use DPC latency checker V1.3.0. The system doesn't freeze, but works slow. Listening to music or watching movies is not an option with awful sound glitches.
Will try safe mode with networking, but somebody on this forum previously noticed that DPC Latency Checker won't be able to work in this mode.

Thanks for the driver, I just installed it. I wonder why Windows was telling me that I have the latest version, though.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Windows lets you know if Windows Update can find any newer drivers, if it can't, it will assume that it is the latest one. Only way to be completely sure is to install from the manufacturers website.

Even if you cant use the latency checker, you should still be able to notice the lag spikes though.

Keep us posted on how it turns out!


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Anyways, I tried safe mode with networking: didn't notice any lags. But even in normal mode, lags are mostly noticeable while playing music.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Hi, both Vista and Seven, improved the performance of the TCP/IP state, to take advantage you do need a modern router. While the tuning level has decreased over legacy OS's there is still some fine tuning that effects performance.

Go to start, search and type cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-


```
netsh int tcp show global>0 & notepad 0
```
 press enter

Post the notepad outcome here.


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

after typing netsh int tcp show global>0 & notepad 0 in Commandprompt I receive the following message:
"The following command was not found: netsh int tcp show global>0 & notepad 0"
However, "netsh int tcp show global" command yields the following:

TCP Global parameters:
receive-side scaling state: enabled
Chimney offload state: automatic
NetDMA state: enabled
Direct cache access(DCA): disabled
Receive window auto-tuning level: normal
Add-on congestion control provider: none
ECN capability: disabled
RFC 1323 Timestamps: enabled


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Hi, you didn't indicate the age of your router? That command should have produced a notepad output wanted to see if you had a message about settings being effected by ## windows scaling heuristics.... if you didn't see this then OK.

Open cmd prompt as admin and run the three following commands pressing enter after each, these rely on a modem/router that is no older then 2 years. Will do no harm should improve your performance (can be undone).



```
netsh int tcp set global autotuninglevel=disabled

netsh int tcp set global congestionprovider=ctcp

netsh int tcp set global dca=enabled
```


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

I got it working, this is the copied notepad file :
"
Querying active state...

TCP Global Parameters
----------------------------------------------
Receive-Side Scaling State : enabled 
Chimney Offload State : automatic 
NetDMA State : enabled 
Direct Cache Acess (DCA) : enabled 
Receive Window Auto-Tuning Level : disabled 
Add-On Congestion Control Provider : ctcp 
ECN Capability : disabled 
RFC 1323 Timestamps : enabled 
** The above autotuninglevel setting is the result of Windows Scaling heuristics
overriding any local/policy configuration on at least one profile.
"

And I've run the other command as well. Bad latency continues.


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

My wireless router was shipped to me by Comcast a week ago. I assume that it's quite up-to-date.
And the problem persists anywhere, including Stanford University (i suppose, all of networking equipment there is pretty modern).


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Hi, well none of those settings would have taken as the heuristics would have defaulted. So at cmd as admin first:-


```
netsh int tcp set heuristics disabled
```
 (press enter)

Now run the other commands again (post# 19)

If your problem continues try a rebuild of tcp/ip and winsock
Cmd as admin type:-


```
netsh int ip reset
```
 (press enter)


```
netsh winsock reset
```
 (press enter)


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Did everything you said. Still have the same problems, especially if both wireless and LAN adapters are enabled.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Hi, you should never have both adapters enabled at the same time will cause internet instability. Windows does not automatically disable ethernet when wireless is on or vise versa. To disable wireless adapter in 7:-

Click Start.
Click Control Panel.
Double-click Network and Sharing Center.
Left-click the Wireless Network Connection icon.
Click Disable.
To enable your wireless adapter follow these steps:

Click Start.
Click Control Panel.
Double-click Network and Sharing Center.
Left-click the Wireless Network Connection icon.
Click Enable.


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

yes, i always do this. However, even with just wireless enabled the spikes are rather high (tens of thousands of microseconds)


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Hi, I have asked someone from our networking forum to take a look. Please be patient they are very busy.


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Thank you very much !
During the last hour my highest counts are 9112 microsecs. Although not nearly as bad as before, I guess this is still pretty high, isn't it ?


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

update: it's bad again. The absolute maximum now is 1 452 082 998 microseconds. Wireless adapter is enabled, LAN is disabled.


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

now it's 2 881 902 513


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Thanks Jenae.... will be moving this Thread over to Networking support.
Yes, extremely busy...:grin:


jenae said:


> Hi, I have asked someone from our networking forum to take a look. Please be patient they are very busy.


Parnisha1 - Do you have any P2P programs (torrent, etc...) installed in your computer? 

What is your AV or Security Software?

Pls install and run Free Malwarebytes, there's no need to post the results.
Malwarebytes : Free anti-malware, anti-virus and spyware removal download

Also, click on Start and type msconfig then press enter. Locate Startup and Services Tabs and disable unnecessary Apps and Services running.

Pls update us with your progress.


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Hello,
antivirus is Kaspersky. I have utorrent installed, but I removed it from startup, and it's not currently active.
I've already disabled all unnecessary services and programs in Msconfig.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

It is recommended to uninstall utorrent for now, might be the culprit.:grin:
Also pls uninstall Kaspersky:
How to uninstall Kaspersky Internet Security 2011?

You might want to try MSE, it's Free:
Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Microsoft Security Essentials

Have you also ran Malwarebytes? Pls do...


parnisha1 said:


> Hello,
> antivirus is Kaspersky. I have utorrent installed, but I removed it from startup, and it's not currently active.
> I've already disabled all unnecessary services and programs in Msconfig.


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Isn't deleting Kaspersky from start-up adequate enough?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*



parnisha1 said:


> Isn't deleting Kaspersky from start-up adequate enough?


No... You will need to completely remove Kaspersky by following the guide that I gave you.

Pls. Re-read Post #32 to ensure that you don't miss out any instructions to expedite the troubleshooting process towards the resolution.


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

I removed both Utorrent and Kaspersky. Rebooted, as told. Spikes continue


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*



parnisha1 said:


> I removed both Utorrent and Kaspersky. Rebooted, as told. Spikes continue


Really appreciate for doing that. Usually, one of the major causes for high latencies are P2P programs and malware.

How about Malwarebytes scan to get rid of all the possible spyware/spyware from your computer? This part is critical and cannot be overlooked.

Also, let's do some Registry modification. I highly suggest for you to back up your registry prior to the edit.
Here's how to backup the Registry?
How to Backup the Registry in Windows 7, Windows Vista and Windows XP

Pls follow this link and read carefully to modify your registry: Reduce game network latency in Windows 7 or Vista « Life & Code


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

malwarebytes found 21 infected objects. It fixed them all. No improvement.
I did the registry thing, step by step, rebooted. No improvement.


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

during the last hour maximum latency was 16 062 microsecs.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Post no. 10, aciid had ask you to boot in Safe Mode with Networking. See if you can replicate the high pings.

There might be some Network Services that are running that can be disabled for ex Files and Printer Sharing, ICS if it's not being utilized.

Can you try to wireless connect to 2 or 3 diff Wi Fi connections and compare the pings?

Will it be possible to borrow someone's Wi Fi Adapter? Plug it in to your computer and see if issue persist?


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

I did safe mode with networking. Latency program does not work in this mode, so I can't check the latency.
I constantly change wifi connections, at least 3 per week. Same picture every time 
I'll try to borrow someone's wifi adapter, however, i don't think that any of my friends have external adapter...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*



parnisha1 said:


> I did safe mode with networking. Latency program does not work in this mode, so I can't check the latency.
> I constantly change wifi connections, at least 3 per week. Same picture every time
> I'll try to borrow someone's wifi adapter, however, i don't think that any of my friends have external adapter...


You may purchase one from the nearest electronic store. Return it if didn't help at all.


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

will do. In the mean time, the maximum latency during the last 4 hours was 3 480 343 694


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Can I re-install Kaspersky ? I don't feel comfy living without an antivirus...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*



parnisha1 said:


> Can I re-install Kaspersky ? I don't feel comfy living without an antivirus...


Let's leave it Uninstalled for now please, didnt I give you the link for MSE to replace Kaspersky? I thought that you installed it right away? Pls install MSE asap.
Download Details - Microsoft Download Center - Microsoft Security Essentials


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Ok, I installed MSE.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Good to hear, you'll like it and it's Free.
Pls keep us posted with your progress.


parnisha1 said:


> Ok, I installed MSE.


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Hi,
I will buy an external wifi tomorrow. In the mean time, are there any other possible causes for the latency, that we could check ?
Thank you !


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

This is Post# 48, and I would imagine that we've given every possible advice to you. I wasn't very sure about a *Clean O/S install* advice, if someone has recommended that or perhaps you might have done it yourself.

You may re-read the entire Thread and see if you have missed out a single advice. :grin:


----------



## parnisha1 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Here is a report from LatencyMon, wonder if it helps:

Highest DPC routine execution time (µs): 2716
Responsible driver: ndis.sys (NDIS 6.20 driver, Microsoft Corporation)
DPC count (execution time <500 µs): 3248302
DPC count (execution time 500-999 µs): 198
DPC count (execution time 1000-1999 µs): 909
DPC count (execution time 2000-3999 µs): 793
DPC count (execution time >=4000 µs): 0

Highest ISR routine execution time (µs): 35
Responsible driver: ndis.sys (NDIS 6.20 driver, Microsoft Corporation)
ISR count (execution time <250 µs): 951355
ISR count (execution time 250-499 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time 500-999 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time 1000-1999 µs): 0
ISR count (execution time >=2000 µs): 0

Highest pagefault resolution time (µs): 22817
Hard pagefault count (total): 18897
Number of processes hit: 2
Pagefault count of hardest hit process: 16079
Process with highest pagefault count: MsMpEng.exe (PID: 2704, Antimalware Service Executable, Microsoft Corporation)

NOTE: some processes were hit by hard pagefaults. If these were programs producing audio, they are likely to interrupt the audio stream resulting in dropouts, clicks and pops. Check the Processes tab to see which programs were hit.

Note: execution times may be calculated based on a fixed reported CPU speed. Disable variable speed settings like Intel Speed Step and AMD Cool N Quiet in the BIOS setup for more accurate results.
Reported CPU speed: 2394 MHz


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

hmm...I don't know if blocking these unwanted Ports would help. It won't harm to give it a try.
Try this from your Windows builtin Firewall: *6520-6540 *

Here's a guide.

Did you ever buy a Wi-Fi Adapter?


----------



## gunnar22 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: high latency due to network and wireless adapters*

Problem solved (on my PC, at least).

I had exactly the same latency problems on a Lenovo X200 Tablet, both for wired networking and wireless. The audio when viewing streaming internet TV was choppy with drop-outs all the time. I updated all drivers, tried external wireless network adapter, but without any improvement.

Then I finally found the solution on my PC. The problem came from ZoneAlarm (a firewall program that checks internet traffic). When I shut down ZoneAlarm, the latency became normal, and the audio was perfect without any drop-outs. I am using ZoneAlarm on other PCs without problems, but on the Lenovo it was the source of (latency) audio problems. (I monitored latency with DPC Latency Checker V1.3.0)


----------

